# Passat wheel fitment?????'sss



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)

Just bought a 2003 VW Passat and would like to get some other wheels. Trying to figure out what Audi/VW rims will fit and possibily aftermarket rims?
My question is about fitment, I'm assuming the lug pattern is 5x112? My bigger question is the hub diameter? 
Also what would a ideal offset be?


----------



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)

Examples of what I *don't *want it to look like...


----------



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)

Examples of what IMOlooks good.


----------



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Your car is 5x112 and the center bore is 57.1mm.

I'd run an 18x8.5 ET35 or so. You could even go a little more aggressive.

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/5...-wheel-fitting-question-2003-passat-1-8t.html


----------



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

duganc1717 said:


> Thanks.


:thumbup:


----------



## duganc1717 (Mar 6, 2003)

Anyone know if stock Audi S4 Avus wheels will work without spacers? Also will the stock bolts work?


----------

